# Where to buy squid?



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Where in the world would a peson find squid tubes and tenacles to make calamari? I want to have sushi and calamari and find some other things Japanese, I know calamari isn't really Japanese, but it's what I ate at the Japenese place. I just don't remember what else there was.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

We've bought it a Safeway many times.   
It's frozen but...still it's pretty good.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, Safeway was taken from us. Most of the North Texas ones were closed. I guess I can look at Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

Call them first and save yourself a trip.
And some cash too.  I swear everytime we go to wallmart to "save" money
we find so many dang deals that we just keep on buying.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Neighbor!

I just called Central Market here in Ft Worth...they have FRESH Squid!
Tube Squid is $8.99 lb and Tentacles for $6.99 lb
Not sure where you are, but there are Locations in Dallas too....hoping ones by you...I love this Store! here's the Link: http://www.centralmarket.com/cm/cmLocation.jsp#WFree


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Ahh TexasT. Do you know where Lake Tawakoni is? We're in the middle of no where southeast of Greenville. We don't have anything out here like that. Thank you though!! If I get out into Dallas when I see my Mammaw, I'll have to go by there.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 13, 2006)

I know a sushi grade distribution center around Chicago. They have what youre looking for, for around $2/lb. If youre interested give me a PM.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2006)

Any supermarket with a fish dept. or a fish market that doesn't have squid will order it for you.  Just ask.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Look in the frozen seafood section as someone*

else mentioned. Do you have HEB? What do you have?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 14, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Where in the world would a peson find squid tubes and tenacles to make calamari? I want to have sushi and calamari and find some other things Japanese, I know calamari isn't really Japanese, but it's what I ate at the Japenese place. I just don't remember what else there was.


 
Okay, just to state the obvious to make sure we are using the same terms:

Calamari IS squid - the name is Italian and the name is used with variations in spelling throughout the Mediterranean region. In Japanese it is Ika.

Sushi is a style of preparation of a dish - with recipe variations which may or may not include raw seafood.

You _may_ be able to get the already cleaned and frozen whole squid body tubes and tenticles (they come as seperate items) from your Wal-Mart Supercenter. Not all stores carry the same things "in store" - and if they can order them for you will depend on what is available from their warehouse. If you don't find them either in the "thawed" seafood case or the frozen section - ask the manager of the meat/seafood department if they can order them for you. 

As Gretchen and Andy M. noted - any other store with a seafood counter should also be able to help you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, I know that calamari is squid. I found it at Walmart. I just can't find any of the stuff to make sushi now. Not even the rice or nori. I hate living down here!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2006)

There's lots of room in Seattle TG.
You're more than welcome to come live here!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh boy, my aunt would love that!! She is in Spokane.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 14, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I know that calamari is squid. I found it at Walmart. I just can't find any of the stuff to make sushi now. Not even the rice or nori. I hate living down here!


 
I'm sorry - I thought your question was, "_Where in the world would a peson find squid tubes and tenacles to make calamari?_"

If you don't have an Asian market in your area you can sometimes find the "other stuff" to make sushi on the "Ethnic Foods" isle of your grocery store. If not, then it's going to be "mail order" time. There are many places online that sell sushi making kits and supplies.

There is also plenty of help online if you need sushi recipes. Some of them list sources for supplies.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm sorry Michael, I meant to say, fried calamari. I know that squid IS calamari,but, was meaning to specify what KIND of calamari My fault. Thanks for everyones replys!!
I might be able to find all the sushi stuff in Rockwall. I'll have to look around.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, now what do I do? I have no idea how many are in here, I'm sure too much, It's 2 1/2 lbs. Is there anyway to separate them still frozen and thaw how much I want and freeze the rest? Do I just thaw them in the frig? Do I use just the tubes?


----------



## Robt (Jan 23, 2006)

Squid can be caught here in the Puget Sound and is in November thru January. I've had it cooked with 10 minutes of pulling it onto the boat and frozen.  I can not tell the difference.Raw squid is pretty mild so I actually like it sautéed in butter.  If you overcook it you'll think you have a mouth full of Office Max rubber bands.  The point was that  your local butcher should be able to order in a 5 # box for you without much trouble.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 23, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to separate them still frozen and thaw how much I want and freeze the rest? Do I just thaw them in the frig?


 
One way is to remove them from the bag and run cold tap water over them for about 5-minutes (to melt the ice holding them together) and then break them apart (one way is to lay them over a rolling pin - the squids parallel to the rolling pin - and press down on the ends to break them apart) and immediately bag, tag, and toss the portion you want to keep frozen into the freezer. The remainder you can allow to finish thawing overnight in the refrigerator.



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> Do I use just the tubes?


That totally depends on your recipe, or preference.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2006)

Whole Foods generally has them fresh but Texas is a big state and there may not be one near you.  THe frozen will prolly taste just fine!  enjoy


----------

